# Brooks saddles



## Craig/Fl (Jan 31, 2016)

I was considering a Brooks as I hear they are a good saddle for bike packing. There is a B-17 for sale on our local Craigslist at a decent price. my concern is that I here that they are broken in over time to the individual rider, can they be broken in to different backsides over time or will it always retain its current shape. Strange question I know, thanks.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

No expertise on that, just decided a new saddle was not an extreme investment and went by big mile reviews and some I'd read on bikepacker 101. Selle anatomical were reviewed well too. I decided on the weather resistant one, been very pleased.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Someone will probably correct me, but I don't think they are that specific to the individual rider. Broken in is broken in. I've had a few B17s over the years and currently run one, the cut-out version, on my Fargo. My approach with my current saddle is to let it stretch out, within reason, and become "hammocky". My previous Selle Anotomica was like that, and very comfortable out of the box, but the rails were weak and bent easily. My Brooks is almost as comfortable after about 300 miles on it. Never bent one.

TMI, perhaps, but I credit the SA with letting me ride while healing from a bout with ischial hygroma about a year ago. It was the only saddle I could tolerate. More important perhaps with the Brooks than riding a second-hand saddle is getting the correct width saddle to mesh with your sit bones.


----------



## VtVolk (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm a new Brooks owner (B-17 narrow) but did a ton of reading and research about them before I finally made the investment. I suspect the used saddle you are looking at is newer and not highly broken in--people usually love or hate a Brooks right away, and give up on them long before they're broken in if they just don't feel good. 

My bigger concern buying one through Craigslist is feeling confident it wasn't stolen. People know Brooks saddles are highly sought after, and stealing a saddle (and seatpost) is pretty easy for a semi-motivated person.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Craig/Fl said:


> I was considering a Brooks as I hear they are a good saddle for bike packing. There is a B-17 for sale on our local Craigslist at a decent price. my concern is that I here that they are broken in over time to the individual rider, can they be broken in to different backsides over time or will it always retain its current shape. Strange question I know, thanks.


It will break in to your butt. It's leather. It's not going to stop conforming to whatever load is placed on it. That said if someone did something funky to break it in or if they overstretched it won't return to the unstretched position. Go look at a new one and then look at the one you are considering buying. If it looks quite a bit different take a pass.

Brooks saddles are good saddles for bikepacking with one caveat...you have to protect them from getting wet. That starts with using the waterproof treatment from Brooks and then keeping them from getting sprayed by the rear tire [ie. fender] and when you are stopped placing a cover over them if it's raining.

It's not like they will melt if a drop of water touches them, but if you ride them fully soaked they've stretch out fast and they won't return to that unstretched position again.

For most tours I am planning around good weather so this is not a deal breaker, but if I was going somewhere that was for sure going to be really wet I'd use a Selle Anatomic leather saddle with the waterproof leather they use. It doesn't require any special care.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I got into bikes and long rides in the 1970s so leather saddles were mostly it for any form of quality and durability. Before Brooks became in again I had a laugh over how much I got on an eBay sale for a Pro model because at the time it something I was happy to get out of my life.

A big yes to the care aspect. I had these on commuters and my high end bikes. I had to keep them oiled with the Profflide stuff or whatever its called and the bottoms had to be protected from moisture.

One pro model really was good for long rides if you had good bike shorts. In time wear and maybe water made one side softer than the other. Right now a friend with a Brooks has got it wet and it took the shape I used to hate with them. They need care and attention I haven't had to give the WTB saddles that have worked for no shortage of long and tough rides.

I'm no weight weenie but they're all heavy if you don't get the carbon rail Cambium models. Then I wonder if those are really made for extra weight such as a larger seat bag. I wonder if those thick looking rails will fit all the posts I have.

I would not say stay away. Just know the traditional saddles need the care and some ritual I was happy to eliminate.

P.S. Any comments on the C13 model durability and compatibility would be appreciated. They seem to be the one Brooks I'd consider again.


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

bachman1961 said:


> No expertise on that, just decided a new saddle was not an extreme investment and went by big mile reviews and some I'd read on bikepacker 101. Selle anatomical were reviewed well too. I decided on the weather resistant one, been very pleased.


The rails on my original model Selle Anatomica bent after a few months of riding. I'm pretty lean and had it on a touring/commuter bike without much heavy use. I emailed the company and their response was to buy the newer version $130+ saddle with apparently stronger rails...

I can't comment on leather Brooks as I've never had one but I do have the Cambium C17. I think this seat was a bit overhyped and not quite as comfy as advertised, at least for me. I've had it on my gravel bike and currently it's on my mountain bike and still requires decently padded shorts for long rides. Durability wise it has some light fading and wear on the fabric but otherwise in great shape! I would be interested in trying the all-weather carved version too.


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

I agree on the care the saddle needs. I have had some 2nd hand and none of them were taken care of as it should be. This resulted in rockhard leather that wasnt broken in after 2 months of commuting on it.

Since this could be very well an investment for life I would recommend to do extensive reading on this topic, make sure to have your @$$ measured for correct width, make sure to get the correct model and then take care of it as it is necessary. 

That said, I am now riding an sq lab active 602 and it is good for me, even without taking any care of it and the bike is mostly outside. It is starting to look worn now but after 4 years and 18tkm/12tm I think its not too bad and will probably last a while longer.

Good luck finding your saddle and share your experience with us. At least I am always curious how things turn out after giving advice


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Craig/Fl said:


> I was considering a Brooks as I hear they are a good saddle for bike packing. There is a B-17 for sale on our local Craigslist at a decent price. my concern is that I here that they are broken in over time to the individual rider, can they be broken in to different backsides over time or will it always retain its current shape. Strange question I know, thanks.


If you can see the outlines of the previous owner on the saddle, pass it by. Otherwise, it shouldn't be a problem. They are hard leather, and take a long time to break in.


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

My B17 titanium was perfect after 5 days trip and just 450km. They say you need 1000km on it (600miles?)


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Zoran said:


> My B17 titanium was perfect after 5 days trip and just 450km. They say you need 1000km on it (600miles?)


I didn't. But I'm used to minimal saddles.


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

I see that question above is can used and "broken" B17 can be "rebroken" to different seat bones of a new owner/rider. 

I have never purchased used B17 and owned B17 steel frame and now titanium. The most important thing buying used one is to know how much you can tighten screw (space left for adjustment).
If it's a lot or reasonable big space, you could tighten screw, use Brooks Proofide and than ride.

Be on alert how much you tighten screw because can be over-stressed. I broke one screw already. It is high end saddle but low quality material in screws.

That was screw on B17 Standard saddle. Now I have B17 Special Ti and Swift Ti. 

I believe you made great decision buying B17 and I hope you will like it. I personally will never buy anything else. Or even try saddle from other companies who sometimes offer free stuff. 

I am done with grips, saddle options and padded shorts forever.  Open for experiments with other bike components.


----------



## nuclearsword (Oct 23, 2016)

I've also been considering the B17. Still trying to determine if I need regular or narrow.


----------



## VtVolk (Jul 11, 2011)

I tend to prefer fairly narrow MTB saddles (WTB Volt, Silverado 133-135mm) and have been very happy with my narrow B17. I'm glad I didn't go with the standard version. I have put a couple of hundred miles on it, and just did a big 90 mile road/gravel ride without padded shorts and was happy all day long. Not wearing the man diaper is one of the biggest benefits of a Brooks, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Mebaru (Jun 5, 2017)

Brooks now has Cabrium All Weather saddles for all popular models that doesn't need breaking in nor extensive care. They also are more durable than leather ones.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

I own multiple Brooks Swallow Ti railed saddles. My first ride on one was 60 miles on my single speed in rocky / sandy terrain. Started with a 10 mile climb. Never had an issue on that first ride or any ride thereafter.

I now have three on different bikes. The best saddle I've ever had. None of them needed any break in time.


----------

